# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Do të doja të dija si krijohet një torrent?

## rm_renald

Pershendetje!

Do te doja te dija se si krijohet nje torrent. Kam shkarkuar shume "gjera" nga faqe te ndryshme si www.mininova.org por dua te di se si te krijoj nje torrent sepse kam disa "gjera" qe kam deshire t'i ndaj me te tjeret dhe Torrent me duket menyra me efikase per ta bere.

Ju lutem me ndihmoni...

*P.S. I kerkoj te gjithe moderatoreve mos t'a fshine postimin per arsye "Piraterie". Kjo pyetje nuk ka lidhje me "Piraterine" pasi fjala Torrent nuk eshte sinonim i saj.*

----------


## The Pathfinder

Une bera nje prove kot dhe besoj se funksionoi, dhe dua te te jap nje keshille.

Gjerat kur i ruan, beji save as type: [dot]torrent
dhe zgjidh all filles, qe dosja te ruhet!

Per ti uploaduar nuk di...
por me pak prove, do ia dalesh mbane

----------


## rm_renald

Faleminderit Pathfinder por po kerkoj dicka me te sakte dhe me te qarte qe perfshin ulpload-imin (ngarkimin), trackerin etj.

----------


## ai_shoku

Une perdor BitTorrent 6.1.2, nuk e di per programet e tjera por me kete kam shkarkuar shume file me torrent. 

Po ashtu me ket program kam krijuar dhe torrent, e ka vete opsionin Create New Torrent, eshte shume e thjeshte, vendos filen nga pc qe do te krijosh, i vendos emrin dhe e krijon vet programi, me pas mund ta besh upload ne cdo adres me torrenta....

----------


## autotune

Te preferoj  µTorrent  client esht shum i thjesht edhe shum i let ne perdorim
shiko ketu si behet upload nje torrent 
youtube.com/watch?v=l85OB_6XGS4

----------


## rm_renald

Faleminderit "ai shoku' dhe "cvcx".
 Aktualisht perdor µTorrent dhe po e provoj njehere.

----------


## crackeri

Qysh ban me zbrit me shume kb/s ne uTorrent.

Kam rrjetin me shpejtesi 400 KB/s

Me heret me zbrite 46 kb/s shpejtesi e tani me zbret ne download 21 kb/s here here bije edhe ne 5 kb/s kurse upload 49 deri ne 62 kb/s.

si mund t'ia bej qe te mos lejoj upload e te me shtohet download-i.

Qka me propozoni te bej ne lidhje me rastin

----------


## Edmond.S

> Qysh ban me zbrit me shume kb/s ne uTorrent.
> 
> Kam rrjetin me shpejtesi 400 KB/s
> 
> Me heret me zbrite 46 kb/s shpejtesi e tani me zbret ne download 21 kb/s here here bije edhe ne 5 kb/s kurse upload 49 deri ne 62 kb/s.
> 
> si mund t'ia bej qe te mos lejoj upload e te me shtohet download-i.
> 
> Qka me propozoni te bej ne lidhje me rastin




Bro,provo njehere te rritesh shpejtesine e torrentit(utorrent):


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZEhOMavvRM
```

-Video tutorial i pergatitur nga une.

p.s.vetem se nese e rrit shpejtesine e tij,downloadimet e tjera do te jene me te ngadalshme!!!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

po shkarkoj ne uTorrent nje program *kaspersky key finder 1.4* dhe tani u ndal sepse nuk ka seeds (0) si tia bej "seed" kete fajell?
kam provuar qe ca prej miqve te mi ta shkarkojne ne menyre qe te behet share dhe ti jap fund shkarkimit po ata nuk dalin aty te lista e [peers] por nuk dalin.

per me shume detaje e kam paraqitur kete foto me poshte

_ps: nqoftse ka dikush kete program ta ngarkoje diku!_


Ju faleminderit

----------


## Anonomyous

Ata qe kane shkarkuar kete file duhet te bejne seed,nese edhe miqte tuaj kane shtuar kete torrent me 0 seed as ata nuk mund te shkarkojne, por nese kane shkarkuar 100 %, dhe nuk e fshin torrentin nga lista e uTorrent-it duhet te bejne seed, dhe pastaj ti shkarkon.
Per me shume shiko kete teme > http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=111655

Gjeta ketu dicka  ketu per Kaspersky key Finder 1.4.1

----------

